# hilfe kann mir jemand tec daten zu diesem rahmen geben



## floleerau (16. März 2009)

hallo 
kennt jemand diesen rahmen und weiss was ich so zum aufbauen brauch
z.b. hinterrad achsen breite
oder tretlager breite
dämpfer länge


----------



## Snowtiger (16. März 2009)

Sieht aus wie ein "HARO DHR" einfach mal googeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (16. März 2009)

Also die Hinterradachse und das Innenlager kann man auch gut messen. Zollstock oder Messschieber sollten da von der Genauigkeit reichen.


----------



## floleerau (16. März 2009)

danke hab ein bischen gegoogelt sieht ja ganz nett aus aufgebaut


----------



## littledevil (24. März 2009)

ist doch ein Intense Uzzi DH von Ende der 90er.. Hinterradachse ganz normal 135 QR, Innenlager 68mm


----------



## floleerau (24. März 2009)

danke schön jetzt weis ich mehr schauen wir mal ob ich den auf gebaut bekomm


----------

